# Feeding Honeybee



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

It took me well over an hour of shooting to get this frame of a feeding honeybee -just too many things that can go wrong. 

Tech Specs: Canon 1D Mark III (F11, 1/250, ISO 200) + a Canon MPE-65mm macro lens (@ 2.8x) + a diffused MT-24EX (-1/3 FEC). Video of the field studio -a cheap trick to keep the background from being black. Click on the image to get to my DA gallery (clicking on the photo there will bring up a larger version).


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Awesome picture!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Amazing detail. The feet, the hairs, the tongue. do you ever make slide presentations at Beekeepers Association Mtngs? I'd love to book you and Michael Bush for Nov. 2012.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

That is really fine work. Well worth the hour you spent to get it right.


----------



## HiveMind (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow! Unbelievable detail. I love those little feet grabbing the edges of the flower petal.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Thank You!


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks folks 

Not sure where I'll be in 2012, but if anyone wants to use my images for a non commercial purpose all they have to do is give me a photo credit.


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

Dalantech is your photo just as you would see it in the viewfinder or do you enlarge it afterwards?

Your images are awesome! I love macro photography and have just purchased a macro lens but not getting anywhere near the same detail or magnification 

frazz


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

Absolutely amazing photography!!! :applause:


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

frazzledfozzle said:


> Dalantech is your photo just as you would see it in the viewfinder or do you enlarge it afterwards?
> frazz


It's just as I saw it through the view finder. The Canon MPE-65mm macro lens let's me shoot from 1x to 5x just by turning a ring. But it is a macro only lens that's so manual that the ficus indicators in the view finder do not work. Takes some getting use to. 

What macro lens are you using? Maybe I can help you get more magnification out of it.


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

Its a canon macro EF 100


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

This image is seriously amazing. Great work!


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

Once again - Magnificent!!! I look for your pics. I work with middle school age kids in an after-school program and have shown them some of your photos. You've created some bug lovers and some photo bugs through your pictures. Even the most insect squeamish kid finds your pictures beautiful. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

frazzledfozzle said:


> Its a canon macro EF 100


If you wnat to go above life size you can add extension tubes to your 100mm, but you'll need about 70mm of extension just to hit 2x. You could also reverse a lens onto yours. Check out the sticky posts in this forum.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive feedback folks!

Good to hear that my photos are changing attitudes, especially in kids. I wonder if CCD would have been taken more seriously if people didn't have a "they're just bugs" attitude...


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Took another look, and another look, and another look....etc.....


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks


----------

